# Highland Cattle and Others



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

I had a request to post pictures of our Highland Cattle. I'm going to preface the pictures by saying we had lost my "real" camera and were using my cellphone camera for quite a while. We were out fixing fences this evening so Katie snapped some pictures of some of the cattle, but not all! So, I'm missing one!

I was also asked why I purchased these cattle. Katie, my fiancee, is quite petite. We knew we wanted cows and horses, but I wanted to make sure that the cattle we acquired were not going to be "overly" big as we did not have much experience. They are great animals! Additionally, they count as a "full sized cow" to our county which allows me to have them on our Agricultural Exemption for our property, and they eat less than 2/3's of the amount of feed a "full sized cow" would. I have not had any of them processed (and yes, if I have excess cattle that I cannot sell, I will have them processed), however, they are high protein, lean meat. The cattle grow and gain weight on scrub-brush. With 13-14 acres of grass and weeds, I rarely have to supplement feed except for 3-4 months of the year in winter.

_Scottish Highland Cattle_

*Herd Bull - Wilbur (Silver Dunn Bull)*
_He replaced a 2200lbs bull this year as he is a "rarer color", which will make the resulting calves easier to sell.He is just over a a year old and will be ready to breed next season. Which is the reason I kept my old herd sire long enough to impregnate all our cows._











_(Wilbur and I)_

*Herd Queen - Black Cow*






*Second in Command - Brindle Cow*

No picture, will edit and add when I get a picture of her.

*3rd in the Chain - Silver Dunn Cow*






*Bottom Cow - Blonde Cow*






_Horses_

*Katie's Horse "Dee"*






*Our First Foal; A Paint Filly "Katana"*











*Rescue Horse "Maddie"*
_Her larynx was crushed when she was 2 years old, she had to have an emergency traechestomy. Very sweet girl that we've had for about a year._







_Dogs_

*4 out of the 6 dogs with Katie*
_Top to Bottom: Jack Russell Terrier (Sophie), Dapple Piebald Miniature Dachshund (Zoe), Left: Piebald Dachshund (Laci), Right: Chocolate and Tan Miniature Dachshund (Abbie)_


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL pics, and beautiful animals..

thank you for sharing

teri


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Teri! I was really quite hesitant to post as many pictures as I did. If you notice in the background of several of the pictures you can see all our Opuntia! I didn't even notice it until I was "stylizing" one of the photos for Katie to have printed.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2010)

nice pics, so I have to ask, those don't look like normal moo cows, do they produce milk? does it taste different ? are they meant for meat? does it also taste different? thanks.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

They are Scottland's dual purpose breed. They produce a ton of milk for their size, but that isn't usually why they are kept since the Jersey and the Holstein came about. They are unique in that they grow a very long, coarse, shaggy coat in the winter. Much longer than what is in the pictures currently. This coarse outter hair is like wearing a rain jacket. Ice, water, snow just slips right off. Under the coarse outter hair they have thick under hair which could be likened to fleece which keeps them toasty warm even in sub-zero temperatures. Because of this they do not have to put on fat to stay warm throughout the winter, so their meat is very lean. 











These tables were put together by an indepent laboratory for one of the Scottish Highland Cattle Associations.


----------



## optimus (Nov 8, 2010)

very beautiful pictures i like horses and dogs but the cows are also very cute and hug-able thanks for such a great pictures of these animals i like all of them keep posting other pictures too


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 8, 2010)

Love all the pictures! The cows are sooooo cute!! Thanks for sharing the pictures and the info on the animals!  Mary Anne


----------



## bllauben (Nov 8, 2010)

They are adorable! Although, I would be tempted to constantly groom the cows if I had them. Get too emotionally attached! You have a very pretty pet family! Congratulations!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2010)

Aren't they just so cute!!! We always had limousine cattle. They were mean son-of-a-guns. The last baby we had was from an angus mom and a limousine bull. She turned out to be the sweetest creature ever. My daughter still has her. When we traded houses I had to leave the cow there because my new place wasn't big enough for her. She's huge. And if you didn't know better you would think she was a bull.

Are your cattle full grown? I had no idea they were such a small breed. But they're awfully cute! I'd be afraid of those horns.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 

The cows are full grown. Right at about 38-40" tall at the shoulders. Wilbur on the other hand has a good 800-1000 pounds to put on.

I had wanted to get Brahmas but had a close call when picking up a few donkeys for my dad. The guy's Brahma bull charged me within 4-5 feet, jumping over a 5 foot tall barbed wire fence. He only stopped when I looked up and caught his eye, then he turned and walked off. Needless to say, crazy Brahmas were out of the story! LOL

Wilbur used to be halter broke and would let you lay on him and what not. I'm not big into the cows thinking you are one of them. I pet him every so often, but his previous owners taught him the nasty game of "butting heads". So he continually tries to get you with his horns or head whenever you're close. My goal in the next year is to get him to respect me and move out of my way. Much safer that way!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Love the cows and the dapple piebald dachshund. You have amazing Opuntia too!


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

jensgotfaith said:


> Beautiful pics! Love the cows and the dapple piebald dachshund. You have amazing Opuntia too!



Hey Jen,

I really appreciate it! The dapple piebald and chocolate and tan dachshunds were actually "rescues". A lady was determined to either sell them on craigslist or take them to the pound. Katie has a soft spot for dachshunds, and the lady happened to live 15-20 minutes away so we drove right over. She actually was a backyard breeder (big surprise) and had about 10 dachshunds in outdoor kennels. It was complete shellshock for us as our dogs are only in kennels/cages inside to sleep, otherwise they're running around the house or outside with us. They were being fed cheap-o dog food and, for being only 2-years old, had the worse teeth and breath that I've seen. They had tons of tartar built up. The other dogs she had were in very poor condition and I didn't feel comfortable taking them all. So, we took these two, and I think Abbie may be pregnant.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice herd. I have some friends over in Louisiana with a bunch of those. They were all very well behaved and pleasant to be around. I've been around the Brahmas too. You are smart to stay away from them. They get rank really fast if you don't put your hands on them every day. I got rib kicked by a back leg while untangling a front leg from the lead rope. I was watching the horns, NOT the BACK legs. Nothing broke, but my whole side was black and blue for several weeks.

Funny coincidences, I have a JRT too. Mine is named Emma, but my Malinois female is named Sophie.

Your property is really beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JourneyTort (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen black Highland Cattle. I have really only seen the red in the Highlands, lol (originally from Scotland).


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> Nice herd. I have some friends over in Louisiana with a bunch of those. They were all very well behaved and pleasant to be around. I've been around the Brahmas too. You are smart to stay away from them. They get rank really fast if you don't put your hands on them every day. I got rib kicked by a back leg while untangling a front leg from the lead rope. I was watching the horns, NOT the BACK legs. Nothing broke, but my whole side was black and blue for several weeks.
> 
> Funny coincidences, I have a JRT too. Mine is named Emma, but my Malinois female is named Sophie.
> 
> Your property is really beautiful. Thanks for sharing.



I actually hear that is a popular issue with Brahma. I had driven over 2 hours to a lady's house to pick up some show chickens and she had both arms in casts. She stated she was letting her Brahma from one pasture to the other and, like she had done for years, stood by the gate to keep it open. As they all walked through one kicked her several times, shattering both of her forearms. That's when I decided.. you know, no thanks! lol

I appreciate your kind words concerning the property. It's really nothing to _write home about_ as we have tons of work left to do, but we're happy.





JourneyTort said:


> I don't think I have ever seen black Highland Cattle. I have really only seen the red in the Highlands, lol (originally from Scotland).



I can't remember the specifics right now (apparently my brain has turned to mush) but the yellow/orange cattle were raised in one part of Scotland that had lush, forage filled pastures and the Black raised in another part that was a stark contrast. Little food, little shelter. The Blacks are markedly smaller than the others, and all of the colorations resulting from Black (Brindle, Dunn, and Silver Dunn) are quite rare. 

Intersting note, it is not a "herd of Highland Cattle" it is considered a "Fold".


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

J. Ellis said:


> Intersting note, it is not a "herd of Highland Cattle" it is considered a "Fold".




We actually had a thread on this very subject not too long ago. There is a specific name for all sort of groups of animals, including tortoises.

I still just refer to mine as my herd. On a similar note, I hate it when some scientist decides to change all the scientific names that I've known for years. I usually just keep using the old familiar one. Often they switch back. Hence, Geochelone sulcata and Geochelone pardalis pardalis. Its my own little rebellion.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow your cattle are ADORABLE!! I love your pups too 
Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 8, 2010)

had to do a double take when i saw the thread title, but now i get it i like 3rd in the Chain - Silver Dunn Cow
cool looking cow is he/she shaved around the eyes or is that normal


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2010)

Your pictures were great. Years ago my Aunt had a ranch in Texas and rased Brahma's. I always thought they had such beautiful faces, but boy were they nasty. I love your little Highland Cattle and I hope you post some pictures if and when their hair grows longer. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2010)

I love them! want a few.. BUT do they come Polled? Horns like that scare me and make them more difficult..


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

Laura said:


> I love them! want a few.. BUT do they come Polled? Horns like that scare me and make them more difficult..



They do not come polled. That is part of the attraction of the breed. It would be similar to dehorning a Texas Longhorn, but I've seen it done before (on both!) 

The only Highlands I've seen dehorned were steers that were being raised for slaughter. I was slightly weary of their horns at first, but once you're around them it's really not bad at all. Considering most deaths resulting from cows are due to them crushing you against the ground -- horns or no horns -- dead is dead.


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2010)

what about head gates with horned cattle> Ive always wondered that with the long horns and Watusi! how do they fit in a chute? trailer? but yours are smaller.. just love them!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing they are beautiful animals, so is your fiancÃƒÂ©e... The horses are magnificent...It's wonderful that you have different animals...


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

Headgates are not recommended. Instead we use a Medina Hinge. 

_*(Note: that is not my website, pictures, content, etc. I do not claim ownership or affiliation with Granger Cattle Co. in any way, shape, or form.)_


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2010)

I was hoping when you said you had Highlands, that you would show us them. Thanks! We have a small group of about 15 near here (that I drive out of my way to see ). If I ever decided to get into cattle, this would be my choice. I like their coats and small size.

Now, I just have to wait for my computer to allow me to see more then an inch of each of the pictures...*grumble grumble*...

I agree Brahmas are pretty, but their tempers are well deserved.


----------

